# Calabrian property agents



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Does any one know of good quality property agents within an hour of Lamezia airport. The closer the better. ie. 30 minutes. Thank you.


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Goldberg said:


> Does any one know of good quality property agents within an hour of Lamezia airport. The closer the better. ie. 30 minutes. Thank you.


Hi Goldberg,

I know of a good agent for new build, dont think they do resales though. If you let me know which you are looking for, I will ask and let you know.

Dave


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

Goldberg said:


> Does any one know of good quality property agents within an hour of Lamezia airport. The closer the better. ie. 30 minutes. Thank you.


If you use Google to search for:

Calabria, vende, case

You will have plenty to look at. Check prices from several agents and if a property looks too good to be true - it will be, for sure!

Be very much on your guard and NEVER use the lawyer suggested to you by the agency. NEVER! You might think (and be told) that it will save you money, but the reality will be very different.

Be careful.


----------

